
Remember to Backup Your Computer at Your Office, at Home, or in a Startup - rwoll
https://theinternetbytes.com/2020/05/23/remember-to-backup-your-computer-at-your-office-at-home-or-in-a-startup/
======
rwoll
Life happens! With all the disruption and WFHing related to COVID, it's
important to remember to back up your workstation even if you're not in the
office!

